# More good DIY



## jar546 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, really.  Best part is that this is the house of an excavator.  Needs to stick with excavating.







And how do we get power to that cord?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: More good DIY

Definitely need a knob on the dimmer! :roll:


----------



## jpranch (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: More good DIY

Nice!


----------

